# Win Screen Printing Equipment or Software from Ryonet - Design The Next Ryonet Logo



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

We're excited to announce our next contest because it's the first time we've been able to *give away some great screen printing equipment*!

What's even better, is that if you win this logo design contest, *you have your choice of prizes:*


4 Color Silver Press
AccuRIP Software
SpotProcess Color Separation Software

*Here's the details:*

*From Ryonet and SilkScreeningSupplies.com*

*Design The Next Ryonet Logo! *





​
The T-ShirtForums member that comes up with the most creative and best design (judged by Ryonet employees) will receive their choice of one of the grand prizes!


 UPLOAD YOUR ENTRY IN JPG FORMAT HERE 









*CONTEST DEADLINE IS: NOVEMBER 30, 2009 11:59:59PM PST*

**Limit of 5 design entries per member. 
The winning design will be posted at silkscreeningsupplies.com and stay visible for a limited time.
All designs are property of the designer and will not be used unless compensated for by Ryonet, with exception of the winning design.
The Ryonet logo is a trade marked logo and can and will be used only by the Ryonet Corporation.



----
Here's an update on the 2009 T-ShirtForums Extravaganza t-shirt design contest t-shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Updated post to note the 5 entry per person limit.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Getting a lot of good entries in. Remember the contest ends at the end of this month (November 30th)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Only 10 days left to enter. It's not too late to get started on your entry!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Today is the last day to enter to win. Be sure to finish up your entries


----------

